# Ukiyo's Seoul!



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent Ukiyo, especially like the food shots. kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amazing pictures, they show that Seoul has soul!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Going back to eat a quick dinner and go to bed:


IMG_1105 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

^ Found this place heavily advertising to Japanese 


IMG_1106 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1107 by ukiyo634, on Flickr
^ The remainder of trash from the day. From what I saw most of this will be cleaned up early in the morning, I am assuming by the shop owners.


IMG_1109 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I am not sure what those things were, I guess it's for kids.

Quiet night street


IMG_1111 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

We decided to eat at a little hole in the wall place


IMG_1113 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1114 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

My impressions so far:

I didn't do much on the first day except walk around Myeongdong and go up N Seoul Tower....but so far I was very very satisfied and my impression of Seoul drastically went up. On my visits as a teen, I only remember taking taxi's (and being charged more than the listed price XD) and department stores. This time I began falling in love with the city. I was a bit disappointed by the amount of trash on the walk home at night, but I learned by the next day somebody is cleaning all of that up and it was more or less spotless on day 2 (but again by the night it became a bit dirty again). But I am not a teen anymore, I have visited many cities since then and I can definitely say Seoul is one of the cleanest big cities in the world. Definitely. The food so far was great...but let's see how the rest goes (the next posts ). Hint, I will come to like Seoul even more .


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now I woke up and I am hungry. My Japanese guidebook strongly suggested many times to try Seoul's cafes and etc...so I went on a mission to find some delicious breakfast. Which I did! I also planned my train trip to Gyeongbokgung Palace.

Here's the rail map from my guide book (in Japanese sorry).


IMG_1118 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Walking to a cafe


IMG_1119 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1120 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Found it 

IMG_1121 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Got a seat and saw this guy outside with a marijuana shirt 


IMG_1122 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1123 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1124 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This looks heavy but...it was *delicious*


IMG_1125 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Going to Myeongdong station


IMG_1128 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1133 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1134 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Apparently there was a daiso grand opening? I didn't check if that was the same daiso from Japan though.


IMG_1135 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1136 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1137 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1138 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1139 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1140 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1141 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1142 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I bought T money smart card for the train :banana:. They had special line ones when I visited (or always). Is line the most used chat app in Korea or was this just some kind of promotion? It's the most popular in Japan by far.


IMG_1143 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

My sister and I (my hands holding the cards ) got matching cards 


IMG_1144 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1146 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

You tap your card here:


IMG_1148 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1149 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1150 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Still going down...


IMG_1151 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1152 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Train arrived


IMG_1153 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Inside the train


IMG_1154 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1155 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Seoul's central core has a very organic and spontaneous feeling to it. Nice job capturing that!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

My impressions of Seoul have gone up as well. It looks really quite interesting. Perhaps I should venture there next time I have a chance!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

Very interesting pictures from Seoul. I like how you are also taking pictures of casual life and random streets. I'm looking forward to walking and photographing these streets in a few weeks myself.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice, showing the busy part of the city.
my first time to check you thread, I like it and I will check your updates.
thanks!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Spectacular views, many great urban pics :applause:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for all of the comments! A little more from the subway 


IMG_1156 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1157 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1159 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1160 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I guess this area doesn't have shops or something?


IMG_1161 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Pollution information, temperature etc


IMG_1162 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1163 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1164 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1166 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1167 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1168 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1170 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1171 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1172 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1173 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The design of vending machines is quite different than Japan


IMG_1174 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1176 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1178 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1179 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1180 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1181 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1182 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Finally back outside!


IMG_1184 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Gyeongbokgung Palace, unfortunately I couldn't go inside, it was closed or something.


IMG_1185 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1186 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1187 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1188 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1189 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1190 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1191 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1192 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1195 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1193 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1196 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1197 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1199 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1201 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1202 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1203 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1204 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1205 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1206 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The subway is seriously impressive - the stations seem very high quality in general.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> The subway is seriously impressive - the stations seem very high quality in general.


Yup, it's relatively new


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing!


IMG_1207 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1208 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1209 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1210 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1211 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1212 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1213 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1214 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1215 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1216 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1217 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1218 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1220 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1221 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Bukchong Hanok Village area


IMG_1222 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1223 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1224 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1225 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1226 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1228 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1229 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1230 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1231 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Lunch! We stopped at a little place and it was delicious!


IMG_1238 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Dumplings


IMG_1233 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1234 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1236 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1237 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing to walk around


IMG_1239 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1240 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1241 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1242 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1244 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_1245 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## saybanana (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice photos of Seoul. I worked there for 4 years. So looking at other people's photos makes me happy.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1247 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1248 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1249 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I have no idea what this is :laugh: :wtf:

IMG_1250 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1253 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1254 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1256 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1259 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1261 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1262 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1265 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1273 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1275 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1276 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1278 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1281 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1282 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1283 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1285 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Yeah yeah :lol:

IMG_1286 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1287 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1288 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1295-PANO by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1298 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1299 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1320 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1324 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1328 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1329 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1333 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1335 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1336 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1337 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1338 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1370 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I was stopped twice on this street here by strangers (two girls and one group of guys), they spoke korean to me and I have no idea what they were saying :laugh:

IMG_1371 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1372 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1373 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1374 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1376 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1377 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1378 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1379 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1380 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1383 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1384 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1386 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1387 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1388 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1390 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Lovely landscaping and greenery in the sidewalks of the CBD, the bustle of Seoul doesn't feel too imposing in those photos thanks to generous investment in public spaces


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

So my next set is actually a failure of my trip. Someone suggested we should go to Cheonggyecheon stream, so I put it into google maps and just followed where it told me to go. It took me to some completely random place with nothing around except some apartments/condominiums :laugh:. I later went to dongaemun...which surprise has the stream there too with more interesting things...anyway at least I went to a totally non touristy area :dunno: So let's go!

So continuing from above and going to train station

IMG_1391 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1393 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1394 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Leaving station and going to the stream

IMG_1395 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1396 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1398 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1399 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1400 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1402 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_1403 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1404 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1405 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1406 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1407 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1408 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

As you can see, no idea where we're going lol

IMG_1409 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1410 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1411 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

And now we arrived at the stream

IMG_1412 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1414 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1415 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1416 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1417 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1418 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1420 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1421 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1422 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1424 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1425 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

So after that "failure" my sister was not pleased so we left quickly...now going to Dongaemun.

IMG_1426 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1427 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1428 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1429 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1430 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1431 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1432 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1433 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1434 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Look who it is, our good friend...the stream :laugh:

IMG_1435 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1447 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1437 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1438 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1442 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1443 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1444 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1446 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now going back to the hotel

IMG_1448 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1449 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1450 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1451 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1452 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1453 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1454 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_1455 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------

